# Any Pro Teams Spotted Yet



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I was wondering if any pro teams have started their training camps in the Santa Ynez area yet. Last year, I saw T-Mobile and CSC training on the roads near Solvang and Buellton.

Just curious.


----------



## Olancha (Jan 4, 2007)

I saw what looked like the TIAA-Cref team on Tepusquet Cyn Road (between 166 and Foxen Cyn) today. I read at cyclingnews.com that Discovery's camp is between Jan 22 and Feb 3.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Spotted: BMC Pro Cycling Team*

I saw three riders in red BMC kits going eastbound on Highway 246 just past La Purisma golf course today at 2:15 pm. They were headed the oposite direction. Up ahead, I could just make out another group of BMC riders and team car headed west toward Lompoc. I already had 60 miles under my legs and fighting a stiff headwind. I tried to pick up the pace to get closer, but they just were too fast for this old fart. I took my regular turnoff and headed for home. :mad2:


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

I saw Floyd Landis at the UCI Track Cycling World Cup Classics in Carson on Friday night. I had never been to a track event. Super fun to watch.


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

I spotted team BMC on Orcutt Gery rd just east of Santa Maria. Kits look great wish I had my camera.


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

Here are a few pics from the Disco camp.. The boys should be rolling in the next few days.


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

Some more.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

ultegra seat posts?

who makes those bar/stems? 

what happened to Bontrager carbon?

the team doesn't even have their own 6.9 ssls yet?? 

aahahah must be a Republican running the show over there at Trek now HAW HAW !

seriously though, I would think by now the riders might have their own rigs. I know customers are buying 6.9s I think this is the reason for the "marker" names? 

Hope the camp is NOT in Austin, as it's going to be wet n cold


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

Discovery has been riding Shimano seat posts for a few years. Don't know why they wouldn't use Bontrager carbon ones, possibly to keep the weight above UCI limit?

The bars and stems are all Bontrager. I've spotted a few Bontrager carbon stems in some of the pictures I've seen, but most just use aluminum Bontrager bars and stems.

The riders already have their own rigs from last season, but as this is the first mandatory complete team function of the season, these are their new bikes for 2007. They dial their new bikes in during camp when they are in the presence of all the mechanics and reps. They also receive their kit/team clothing for the season.

I think the SSLS is reserved for only certain individuals and for certain types of rides, i.e. climbs.

As for the names in marker on the frame, it appears they wrote them very small and in the same spot where they usually place their name decals. I know USPS/Discovery have in the past gotten their name decals from a graphics outfit in Colorado, likely they aren't in just yet.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

umm thanks! I was umm kind of errr joking but word up!


----------



## Greenday4561 (Aug 13, 2005)

Hincapies new ride.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*My Morning Encounter with Team Disco Today*

I decided to take today off and ride a 45 mile loop in the morning. As I was headed back home going westbound on Santa Rosa road between Buellton and Lompoc, the guys from team Discovery came up behind me. I pulled over to the other side of the road and let the riders and single team vehicle (a silver Chrysler Pacifica) pass me. I stayed behind them for awhile, but they only going about 18 miles per hour tops...just chatting away. I decided to pass them and try to gain a little distance between us. I was able to stay away for a couple of miles, but they closed in on me at the last major hill. Again I pulled over and let them pass. One of the riders thanked me and off they went. For the rest of the ride I kept a respectable distance from the team and assumed the role of _Lanterne Rouge_ , until they disappeared when we got to Hwy 1 .

An interesting side note: As I was riding down wind from the riders I could smell something like Tag body spray in the air. What’s up with that? It must have been Ivan Basso


----------



## Category6 (Jan 21, 2007)

word up
hope the link works ...otherwise soemone tell me how to upload

http://www.thepaceline.com/members/image_holder.aspx?gID=195&gImageID=5371


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

Heres some more Disco pics. rainy day in Solvang


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Some updated pics from www.thepaceline.com:


----------



## Allez05 (Sep 22, 2005)

*Floyd Sighting and Team Health Net*

I was out riding today on Old Highway 395 which runs from Temecula towards SD along the I15 and here comes Floyd. I'm sure that it's pretty common, but was still a bit exciting nonetheless.

He was on his new bike with the Jack Handy quotes written all over it...pretty funny if you ask me. He had a partner, but I didn't get a good look at who he might have been.

I also saw Team Health Net riding the same route, buzzing along with a team car following. Its my first time seeing something like that up close...pretty cool.


----------



## Glewis333 (Nov 29, 2005)

Discovery Team has been in the Solvang area for about two weeks. They are doing their Spring training and training for the Tour of California time trial. Here's a link to the local newspaper article.. http://www.santamariatimes.com/articles/2007/01/30/news/featurednews/news01.txt


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

*T-Mobile*

I work as a courier in Malibu and have seen a T-Mobile guy twice heading north from Malibu Cyn rd. Alas, I don't recognize him. I also saw a T-Mobile woman about 20 minutes later heading north. A fellow worker told me he saw a whole team near Latigo. I asked what their jerseys looked like and he said "real colorful"  He said they had a car loaded with bikes and a camera filming them. I am carrying my camera right now just in case Fabian Cancellara rips by.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I haven't seen the T-mobile group, but a lot of others lately in Malibu. The Toyota guys have been around a lot (and are friendly). Saw 2 Kodak Sierra french Canadian guys trying to order bagels in Trancas Starbucks the other day..couldn't quite communicate toaster to the person behind the bar. A few days ago I passed a whole pack of Euskaltel riders heading in the other direction down PCH. Looked Euro (no helmets) but didn't think they were here training.


----------



## Seamus (May 23, 2005)

Did my weekly lunch ride today in Westlake Village. Cruising along with my riding bud, I hear voices behind. Look over my shoulder and there are about six following us. As they pass (slowly, so they were really just cruising), I notice they are all wearing Rabobank kit, and most are on matching bikes. Pretty sure they were pros, though I didn't recognize any of them from the back.

Later on the loop, I see a Toyota United team car turning out of a driveway. No riders around this time, but no mistaking the team vehicle.

Very cool to see.

Jim


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

Saw two T-Mobile guys on Saturday morning going down Topanga in Chatsworth probably doing the Simi ride, not sure if they were part of the team or just guys wearing kits. Can anyone confirm if the T-Mobile team is in the area?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Spotted: T-Mobile*

While wine tasting in the Santa Ynez area yesterday around noon, I spotted about a dozen T-Mobile riders near the Fess Parker winery on Foxen Canyon Rd. Later on that day I saw a couple of stray T-Mobile riders in Buellton on McMurray Rd near McDonald's. Maybe they sneaked away from the rest of the group to bindge on McNuggets, fries and chocolate shakes 



El Caballito said:


> Saw two T-Mobile guys on Saturday morning going down Topanga in Chatsworth probably doing the Simi ride, not sure if they were part of the team or just guys wearing kits. Can anyone confirm if the T-Mobile team is in the area?


----------

